# what does it look like when umbilical cord falls off?



## adzuki

Our little girl's umbilical cord is about to fall off, and underneath it looks all goopy and white - is this normal? Do I need to clean it with anything???

Thanks! 

:)
A


----------



## laura3103

it should look googy like a light yellow with a little blood in it and no dont clean it wilth anything if you are unsure then ask your MW 0r HV 

My LO's was like this and it took about a week to heal up and she was ok no infection or anything.x..


----------



## louise1302

archies was like that and also sightly swollen, the idwife said it was normal and to gently clean it twice a day with plain water (boiled and cooled) and cotton wool and eventually it all kinda folded in on itself and neated up

hth


----------



## shampain

Im not sure hun as Paddys just fell off and his belly button was just like a normal belly button underneath...im sure it will be fine hun xxx


----------



## k8y

my hv said cooled boiled water as well, james stank before it fell off !!!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Yea Joshua stank to before it fell off. My MW said cooled boiled water, and a bit of talc on it after! Dunno what the talc was for. it healed it self pretty fast...we've got an outie tho :D


----------



## tethgirl

My LO's cord fell off last week and underneath was just a normal belly button. Nothing came off after it. I was advised by my doctor to clean it with Proseptic gel.


----------



## Pux

Doctor told me: pat it with towel/cotton ball with only water. They said never use talc or baby powder because it can get into the baby's respiratory system.

Ryley's belly button looked like this for 3 days after her cord fell off. I had to make sure that her diapers were out of the way so it didn't aggitate it.


----------

